# gidden harness



## michaelvanessa

*giddins of london.*

giddins of london were a good harness company.
although thay were very expensive and if the harness is 40 years old and if it has took the test of time well worth the perchase.
i would go over it with a fine tooth comb in checking the stiching and the condition of the leather.
giddens moved to colemancroft saddlery and worked out of an few out buildings.
colmancroft was in hatfeild hertfordshire and has been closed down for at least 7 years i dont know if giddens the harness makers are still going.
it looks a good set of trade harness though.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That is PURTY!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tc*



Taffy Clayton said:


> That is PURTY!


 to tc if you look at the driveing apron i sent you it has come from the same place were the harness was made.
there was a harness maker called gary who worked at whitestubbs farm in broxbourne hertfordshire you had to stand behind him to make the lazy man do the work you required.
the funny thing was that his mother worked for giddings and she use to steal the buckles and terrets from gidings so he could make harness if he felt like it.


----------



## jimmy

there is a small amount of stitching to be done on the reins ,something and nothing,and the rein holder ring has broken off one of the hames ,nothing major ,but when I checked them properly ,you can tell they haven't been an ornament,but well used,better for that. well michealvanessa ,you certainly know about giddens,i think his son trained to be a barrister and then give it up and went back to making harness, there is a bit of an old video on u tube where jack Hawkins visited their place years ago and shows you the son making a collar


----------



## jimmy

sorry I don't know where I got jack hawkins from,it's jack Hargreaves and it's on one of his out of town programmes,I think it was filmed in the seventies


----------



## michaelvanessa

*jack hawkins*

i think you cross wire with long john silver lol well sounds like a good resteration prodject.
i have a set compleatley rebuilt i call it my reading set its a working set of harness.
all thats left is the out side of the pad the winkers throat lachshead peace.
and 80% of the furniture buckles and terrets and its about 20 years old now and still in good condition just cleaned it yesterday.


----------



## jimmy

no need for restoration ,cleaned them all up today ,they can go straight on a horse


----------



## jimmy

I learned today,that when these harness were made,giddens made everything except the blinders and groomes of London used to make these for gidden ,have you ever heard that?


----------



## Zexious

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## jimmy

Zexious said:


> Very cool! Congrats!


thanks zexious


----------



## greentree

WE REALLY need to seee that beautiful harness on a horse!!

Nancy


----------



## jimmy

greentree said:


> WE REALLY need to seee that beautiful harness on a horse!!
> 
> Nancy


will put it up within the week,I have another 2 sets that I haven't even tried yet ,an old black and red horseshoe set ,a brown horseshoe set. and I have a plain black set of working trade harness coming tomorrow,I,m going to have to pull myself up and stop,I,m doing more cleaning then what the wife does in the house


----------



## greentree

Great!! Looking forward to seeing it! I am trying to get a draft harness clean, too!! It was too dirty to bring in the house, and now it is cold out, and I have to wait for a little warmer temperature to finish.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*blinkers*

no i did not know that i thought thay made them on site but i think a majoraty of harness makers get them in and pieace them to geather.
i think the sets i hade made for me were sorced from from a harness makers supplys.
i had a pair set made in brass and patend leather and a single set to the above and a tandem leader set as well.
i need to clean the lot of it as its gathering dust at home.
and half a ton of tack as well need cleaning.


----------



## Saddlebag

Greentree, I just brought a harness into the house after using a soft brush on it, outside. The great advantage to a harness vs a saddle is the harness can be brought in strap by strap.


----------



## greentree

That's true!!! I cheated....took it to the Mennonite harness maker, and had him dip it in oil. Got it home, wiped it down, and it looks great! Obviously, this is not a dress harness.....

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag

Jimmy, now that you have a Giddens (drool) will you be parting with one of the other harnesses?


----------



## Saddlebag

My search for a cart has worn me down as they are all so very far away. I've been in contact with Roberts Carriages of Quebec, a very long distance, about a red forecart. Price is $1500+taxes. OK, but I need to get a shipping cost which I've asked for. There's a Pioneer dealer just as far the other way. Another Roberts dealer is in NY state. Maybe I should look for a set of plans and get a welder to built me a cart. Anyone know where I should look?


----------



## greentree

What size forecart?


----------



## Saddlebag

The horse supposedly needs the Haflinger size. Next size up is draft. I tho't that by going new, the company would have a good fix on shipping costs. Not so.


----------



## Barrycarr

Hi has anyone ever seen a harness like this , have been told it’s approximately 100 years old giddens show harness


----------



## horselovinguy

This thread is from 2013 and members who participated are seldom active anymore, sadly.
Might I suggest do a internet search and see what pertinent information comes forth.
Also try looking at harness horse driving clubs if draft or specific sized horse you know of might offer you more detailed information.
Looking at your collar makes me think this is not draft sized for the biggest boys at least.
Also knowing if you have all of the pieces and or what is not available may help you in valuing or finding what is missing if you search for that too..

Please understand if little comment is made it is because those who did participate may not be currently active posters.
🐴...


----------

